
Saturn's icy moon shoots supersonic jets of water - bd
http://www.nature.com/news/2008/081126/full/news.2008.1254.html
======
jumper
Supersonic? In reference to what? I smell a hyped up headline... The article
doesn't seem to mention the reference but it seems likely they're assuming
standard sea level Earth conditions for things like temperature\pressure\etc.

~~~
bd
It's 2,189 kilometres per hour (1,360 miles per hour):

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enceladus_%28moon%29%23Possible...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enceladus_%28moon%29%23Possible_liquid_water)

